# New arrival



## Anticlock warrior (Nov 30, 2018)

All brothers 

I m new here from middle east


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 30, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Are you a Freemason?


----------



## Anticlock warrior (Dec 1, 2018)

Not yet but looking forward to get into.
I m in qatar and don't know how to join from there....!
If you can help out


----------



## Anticlock warrior (Dec 1, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Are you a Freemason?


Not yet but looking forward to get into.
I m in qatar and don't know how to join from there....!
If you can help out


----------



## JanneProeliator (Dec 1, 2018)

Anticlock warrior said:


> Not yet but looking forward to get into.
> I m in qatar and don't know how to join from there....!
> If you can help out


In many of the middle eastern countrys Freemasonry is forbidden by law so before anything check if it is legal in your country.


----------



## Anticlock warrior (Dec 1, 2018)

JanneProeliator said:


> In many of the middle eastern countrys Freemasonry is forbidden by law so before anything check if it is legal in your country.


Not really mentioned anything in qatar...?


----------



## JanneProeliator (Dec 1, 2018)

Anticlock warrior said:


> Not really mentioned anything in qatar...?



I found this  while searching the forum

https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/any-masonic-lodge-in-qatar.19069/


----------



## Anticlock warrior (Dec 1, 2018)

JanneProeliator said:


> I found this  while searching the forum
> 
> https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/any-masonic-lodge-in-qatar.19069/


Thanks brother....
But civilians are not allowed to go inside in American base.


----------



## Anticlock warrior (Dec 1, 2018)

JanneProeliator said:


> I found this  while searching the forum
> 
> https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/any-masonic-lodge-in-qatar.19069/


If you know someone help me out to follow him in doha.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 1, 2018)

Nope, not going to happen. You will need to permanently relocate to join.


----------



## Anticlock warrior (Dec 1, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> Nope, not going to happen. You will need to permanently relocate to join.


Which is the best option as I m in Doha and holding passport of Pakistan.....
Is it fine in Philippine my wife from there...!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 1, 2018)

The Philippine Islands have a strong tradition in Freemasonry, options for joining would be numerous.


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 2, 2018)

Welcome as has been covered you won’t be able to become a Freemason as you live in a country where the government has decided they don’t like it.

However, you can still learn a bit about Freemasonry by asking questions in this Forum.


----------



## Anticlock warrior (Dec 2, 2018)

Mike Martin said:


> Welcome as has been covered you won’t be able to become a Freemason as you live in a country where the government has decided they don’t like it.
> 
> However, you can still learn a bit about Freemasonry by asking questions in this Forum.


So you are right person for that?
I will start to follow you.... describe every time something new to me so it will b helpful for me....

Thank you very much brother in advance


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 4, 2018)

Anticlock warrior said:


> So you are right person for that?
> I will start to follow you.... describe every time something new to me so it will b helpful for me....


No, I'm not the right person but this Forum is the right place for you to ask questions.


----------



## Anticlock warrior (Dec 4, 2018)

Mike Martin said:


> No, I'm not the right person but this Forum is the right place for you to ask questions.


Aha..... thanks for your advice sir


----------

